# Rich Bucher ESPN News Artest to GS could happen as soon as this week



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have seen now from multiple boards and poster's the following information

Just a few minutes ago

Ric Bucher was on ESPNews just now indicated Golden State has the best offer on the table, and stated Pietrus and Murphy for Artest and Foster is the deal that could go down. 


This deal could happen tomorrow, but it could be a few days.
......
again this is being reported as very possible deal that is in the works but not a done deal..


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

As much as I think Artest is a poor fit for Golden State, this is probably the trade that makes the most sense from a Golden State perspective. W/ Diogu showing so much potential, it was inevitable that there'd be a serious log jam at the PF position. I hate to see Pietrus go, but one potentially great defensive player for (arguably) the BEST defensive player in the league...yeah, I think I could live with this.

Does Baron keep Artest in check, then? I know Monty won't necessarily be able to...


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

If Artest doesn't explode, GS'll be awesome. If he does explode... :angel:


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Update:

Ric Bucher on again just now

he talked to Walsh today 5-8 teams still in the running. he would love to get a down today or tommorrow

Still saying that Golden state has the lead.

He said the warriors have NOT offered Troy Murphy. Donnie walsh said he's asked for Murphy but G.S. hasn't offered him. Pietrus is the main name on the table right now.

He said a deal won't be made until at LEAST till the end of this week, maybe later...


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

I've heard rumors that it's Pietrus, Foyle, and a protected first round pick for Artest and Foster. The Warriors wouldn't give up Murphy unless they receive another scoring and rebounding big in return. A starting frontcourt of Diogu and Foster would get killed almost every night.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd figure that, in the least, if the Warriors were involved, Donnie Walsh & co. would wait until the Warriors/Pacers game Thursday night before swapping players.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Update from ESPN

Quote:
2. If the Golden State Warriors now lead the Ron Artest Sweepstakes, as some of the other Artest suitors believe, don't expect a trade before Friday at the earliest. 

Reason being: Indy visits Golden State in a nationally televised game Thursday. 

Just a hunch but I'm guessing the Pacers would rather see Artest debut for his new team against someone else. 

The name of Warriors power forward Troy Murphy has been increasingly mentioned as a key component of any Warriors-Pacers swap, but it remains to be seen A) if Golden State would be willing to part with Murphy and B) if Indiana is truly prepared to absorb Murphy's contract (which runs for five more seasons beyond this one at $51 million). 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailyd...ilydime-060104


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Encouraging news!!

Posted on Thu, Jan. 05, 2006

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercu...s/13552916.htm

Warriors mum amid Artest trade rumors
Posted on Thu, Jan. 05, 2006

THE SPECULATION HAS INCLUDED MURPHY, DUNLEAVY, PIETRUS, DIOGU
By Marcus Thompson II Knight Ridder


*Word is, the only thing holding up the Warriors' trading for beleaguered Indiana Pacers All-Star forward Ron Artest is tonight's game. 


Neither Warriors executive Chris Mullin nor General Manager Rod Higgins would comment. It is team policy not to discuss trade speculation or players on other teams. But there is reason to believe there might be some truth to the rumors*.

Sources from other teams are leaking information to the media that the Warriors are involved. Plus, Higgins and Mullin stayed in Oakland during the recent trip. At least one of them usually accompanies the team on the road.
Speculation involving the Warriors has included power forward Troy Murphy, small forward Mike Dunleavy, swingman Mickael Pietrus and rookie Ike Diogu


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> Encouraging news!!


Encouraging, eh? For whom?

Realistically, I know the W's would have to give up something of major value to get a guy like Artest. 

IDEALLY, I'd love to see Mullin get away w/ Murphy AND Dunleavy for Artest and Foster. I doubt that Indiana would want both of their contracts--speculation on the Indiana board is some fans have hang up on Murph's contract alone.

Murph and draft picks...aren't we eeriely getting into Penny and 3 #1's now? I'm not saying we're mortgaging the future away, but for a guy w/ Artest's track record? This is what good GMs are made of--taking chances and having a good intuition. 

I suppose this is better than the days of Gary St. Jean, sitting back, not being mentioned at all about any interesting trades, steering a team into consistant apathy.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I just want to wish you guys good luck... if you happen to win the Artest sweepstakes...

His play will blow you away...

But his antics... will make you want to blow your head away...

Honestly - Good luck... if this goes down... you could be getting an MVP... you could be getting a franchise killer...

God knows... time will tell...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Update from ESPN
> 
> Quote:
> 2. If the Golden State Warriors now lead the Ron Artest Sweepstakes, as some of the other Artest suitors believe, don't expect a trade before Friday at the earliest.
> ...



Mullin don't be stupid on making this trade just to get Artest common now. :curse:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I just want to wish you guys good luck... if you happen to win the Artest sweepstakes...
> 
> His play will blow you away...
> 
> ...


Looks almost completely certain at this point. You know Mullin...he takes huge risks. But if he didn't take risks, he wouldn't have gotten us into playoff talk in the first place with Baron. So it looks like he'll take this one.

May the best come to the Pacers and Warriors from this deal. :clap:


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

The Warriors shouldn't part with Diogu under any circumstance.
Murphy is a softy ... but he's still good. The contract isn't bad if he can keep up 17-10.
I wish they could throw in Dunleavy for Pietrus, but I suppose Walsh doesn't want to unload Ronny that bad.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

85 lakers said:


> The Warriors shouldn't part with Diogu under any circumstance.
> Murphy is a softy ... but he's still good. The contract isn't bad if he can keep up 17-10.
> I wish they could throw in Dunleavy for Pietrus, but I suppose Walsh doesn't want to unload Ronny that bad.


_*I * _ wish they'd throw in Dunleavy instead of Pietrus. Let's purge the W's of all their defensive liabilities and keep the defensive players we have.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting poll at ESPN.com's NBA page: "Would trading for Ron Artest be a good move or a bad move for the Warriors?"

so far, 5,235 votes in:
*68% good move*
32% bad move

interesting toughts the people have....


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the trade to bring in Artest, but did anyone ask Ron does he want to play in Oakland? Isn't his record label in NY? 

My prediction is if the Warriors get him, he'll be okay this season, but he'll eventually force the Warriors to trade him back East to NY or NJ. He's a timebomb waiting to explode. 

He's not worth the gamble to break up a good young nucleus for.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It sounds like Warriors fans are split on obtaining Artest for a variety of reasons. What are the details of Ron's current contract?


G-Force


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> I like the trade to bring in Artest, but did anyone ask Ron does he want to play in Oakland? Isn't his record label in NY?
> 
> My prediction is if the Warriors get him, he'll be okay this season, but he'll eventually force the Warriors to trade him back East to NY or NJ. He's a timebomb waiting to explode.
> 
> He's not worth the gamble to break up a good young nucleus for.


There's no way Walsh and Larry Legend are going to keep that guy in the East. Ron initially said he didn't want to play west, but recently has said he'd be o.k. with playing w/ the Warriors (don't have sources on that fellas--sorry). 

Record label? Is he still entertaining the notion that he's a performing artist? I figured he'd be deafened by the collective laughter of people at the release of that 'music'.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

G-Force said:


> It sounds like Warriors fans are split on obtaining Artest for a variety of reasons. What are the details of Ron's current contract?
> 
> 
> G-Force


$6,694,737 this year
$7,305,263 2006-2007
Player option $7,915,790 2007-2008


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Interesting poll at ESPN.com's NBA page: "Would trading for Ron Artest be a good move or a bad move for the Warriors?"
> 
> so far, 5,235 votes in:
> *68% good move*
> ...


Considering the Warriors as they are couldn't guard a pile of dog crap, i'd say good move too


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I guess the people on this board have been monitoring the Warriors closer this season than the yahoos who voted on some darn internet poll.

Artest would greatly improve the defense ... but at what cost?

As I've said repeatedly, moving Murphy and Diogu would be bad. 

I think the Warriors should dangle Dunleavy, maybe a #1 two years from now, and Foyle. The selling point could be that Foyle and O'Neal would be a shot-blocking frontline that COULD rule the east, and Dunleavy would be an off-the-bench player, backing up Granger and Jackson. 

I don't think Dunleavy is a starter in the NBA.

The Warriors have the upper hand, since Indiana is getting ZERO from Artest right now.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> The selling point could be that Foyle and O'Neal would be a shot-blocking frontline that COULD rule the east


Thanks for the laugh :biggrin: Foyle would be behind Pollard and Harrison in our rotation... No TinFoyle...


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

but if you keep pietrus he will probably leave in free agency.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe it will be a Murphy/Dunleavy/Pietrus swap for Artest/Foster/Freddie Jones, or even a Murphy/Fisher/Pietrus for Artest/Foster/Anthony Johnson swap...


----------

